# SD early goose and the molt



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

With the SD goose season starting 2 weeks earlier this year, who is seeing many geese flying? I am NOT asking for scouting locations as I do my own.

I have been out scouting 4 times in the past 10 days and I have barely seen any geese in the air. I have also only seen one harvested wheat field (w/ no geese). So who is going to be hunting water this weekend and hoping the geese swim into their decoys? Anyone else think the majority of the geese are not through the molt yet?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

SD GFP really screwed up on this one. They were told months ago that the season was opening too early with the late sring and that 1. geese would n't be able to fly and 2. no wheat will be harvetsed. They didn't care. Because of this, total harvest in August will be less then if they opened it up the 17th. 75% of young of year birds will not be able to fly by Sat in NE SD. Their's plenty of birds that won't be able to fly for another 2-3 weeks. I'm guessing though if you look hard enough you could find some birds hitting a oat/barley feild this weekend somewhere.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

I am going to say it again, the gfp would love it if all the great summer hunters would go swat the little one's on the ground! They want them gone. That is why they inflate the numbers. If they get there way there will be a lot of trailers and decoys for sale.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

ATA BOY said:


> I am going to say it again, the gfp would love it if all the great summer hunters would go swat the little one's on the ground! They want them gone. That is why they inflate the numbers. If they get there way there will be a lot of trailers and decoys for sale.


The GF&P really want's them gone?? Its the landowners!!!!! How many more different seasons regulations do you need to get the job done??? Just don't know why we have to breast feed a few landowners on this issue?

What's it going to take to make them happy!!!! It's like I'm tired of hearing the N word problems 24-7.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

BirdJ said:


> ATA BOY said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to say it again, the gfp would love it if all the great summer hunters would go swat the little one's on the ground! They want them gone. That is why they inflate the numbers. If they get there way there will be a lot of trailers and decoys for sale.
> ...


Yep, you caught on. They want them gone because of the landowners that will wine no matter what. Proud of you!

Oh and by the way, I don't hunt any of the so called different seasons.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think the season is 2 weeks early?? I thought it opened the first weekend of aug last year. It was just such a late spring. Some birds arent ready to go yet. And I have yet to see a bird in the air. I have 3 wheat fields down but nothing in them  probably gonna try it in the am and maybe get lucky with a few adults out looking for food sources lol


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

duckslayer18 said:


> I don't think the season is 2 weeks early?? I thought it opened the first weekend of aug last year. It was just such a late spring. Some birds arent ready to go yet. And I have yet to see a bird in the air. I have 3 wheat fields down but nothing in them  probably gonna try it in the am and maybe get lucky with a few adults out looking for food sources lol


Who cares what they did last year the season definitely opened two weeks early. 4 weeks early IMO. The geese can't even fly yet and you are going to go goose hunting!? 
It honestly makes me sad goose hunting opener used to be exciting and legitimate now it's just a joke.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

They can fly. Probably just started within the last few days because I didn't see a single bird in the air until yesterday morning. Just layin in the blind last night I could see flocks off in the distance so they are definetly up and about now.


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

duckslayer18 said:


> They can fly. Probably just started within the last few days because I didn't see a single bird in the air until yesterday morning. Just layin in the blind last night I could see flocks off in the distance so they are definetly up and about now.


I can assure you a great portion of the birds can not fly, the season was opened too early. Were some birds killed flying this weekend? Sure. But that doesn't justify allowing people to kill them on sloughs when they have no chance of flying away. Ethics obviously had no effect on the decision to open it too early, but somehow did when deciding whether to use plugs or not. What a way to waste an opening weekend.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

O I agree. 3/4 of the birds can't fly. I was just saying that some can. They sure didn't look they they have been flying for more than a day or so lol it was quite entertaining to watch!!


----------

